# A Day In The Life : July 1 Photo Project, post yours here!



## manda (Jul 1, 2004)

Just a reminder to get out there and take your pics today, its July 1st!
The Aussies and Kiwis should have already done so as our July 1st is almost over.
However, the rest of you have your day.

Come back here after you've taken your day in photographs and share your link to your uploaded photos or if not, post them here in one post please.

Can't wait to see everyone's day!


----------



## manda (Jul 1, 2004)

I will give a link to mine as I have quite a few to share.
The majority of my day was spent on a school excursion to the Blue Mountains. I took lots oh phtoographs but obviously for confidentialty and child protection reasons I can not share those here.

Therfore most of mine come from after the school day.

A Day In The Life Of Amanda


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 1, 2004)

Well done!  Now I see what my project results should look like.  Unfortunatly I dont think I will get my pictures posted up untill the middle of next week. I leave tomorrow morning for my 4th of July vacation and I wont be around a computer.  I dont get back untill Tuesday.  I cant wait to see everyone elses days though!


----------



## karissa (Jul 1, 2004)

Dang Manda... great job.. mine aren't going to be near that artistic but...  oh well...


----------



## oriecat (Jul 1, 2004)

Latte?!  Manda, I thought you didn't like coffee??  Did someone finally turn make you surrender to the Force? 

Have fun, kids!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 1, 2004)

:roll:

We have to comare to that :shock:

 great pics Manda


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 1, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> I dont think I will get my pictures posted up untill the middle of next week.



yeah... is the general stipulation such that we're supposed to try and get these in asap? i was considering spending today shooting photos like crazy (it's kind of a sad hurry-up-and-wait game), and then take maybe a week or so to do photoshopping. if everybody is going to have theirs in tomorrow, i'll do that.

gotta say, this hasn't been a normal day for me. doing this proj was too much fun  
observation changes the context. it's impossible to introduce an observational action to a "normal" day, and expect it to stay "normal"


----------



## carlita (Jul 2, 2004)

okay, i'm gonna fudge this a little.  i'm shooting TOMORROW (the 2nd... it's already the 2nd where i am, but whatever) instead of today.  it just wasn't in the cards for me today, i'm tellin ya.   :roll: 

dead/lost batteries, family crap, busting my elbow, etc... NOT a day i want to remember.  :no smile:  hardly had time to touch the camera, but it wouldn't have mattered anyway since about a 3rd of the way through it died and i couldn't shoot anymore anyway.  but i tried, i promise!  :-?  tomorrow will hopefully be better.  my days usually don't suck quite this bad so it wouldn't have been terribly representative of my life anyhow.  ;-)

and either way it won't be as good as manda's.


----------



## manda (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks guys 
cant wait to see some more!
submit them whenever you can, stv


----------



## vonnagy (Jul 2, 2004)

tssk, tssk kiddies, we are not here to compare each others photos, its more of a glimpse into our lives! And very lurvely pics indeed, miss manda! 

Here are my pics from yesterday:

vonnagy's day in the life photos


----------



## manda (Jul 2, 2004)

awesome pics babe!!
yes, i agree with what mark said, nobody should be comparing at all.
its a bit of fun.

heeeeeeehhh mark...love the "eat your heart out trish" one.


----------



## Lula (Jul 2, 2004)

Cool pics!

Manda and Mark  8) 

Looks like its winter over where you guys live :shock: ......its bloody hot in Portugal   
I think this is so fun....hehehehe! 
Soon i'll post my pics, i'm working on them now!

what do u guys suggest that i use ...... photobucket????  :roll:  (snapfish .... don't like it...the pics look so small)


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 2, 2004)

Great shots Manda and Vonn !!  
Looks like I'ma be one of the late ones turnin my shots in also....


----------



## oriecat (Jul 2, 2004)

I decided to do this at the very last minute, like on my way out the door yesterday.  Gotta drop my film off today and hope I can get dev and scan without prints, since I really won't need prints of these...


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jul 2, 2004)

(*&W#%# I forgot  oh well...next time


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 3, 2004)

gah, there's too many threads for this thing   

my july 1st

nice stuff vonnagy. haven't seen manda's yet. eagerly awaiting more submissions


----------



## oriecat (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice!!  I'm working on mine right now...  I got my photos on cd, and forgot that our cd rom is broken.  So now I have to scan all the negatives and it keeps giving me an error!  I'm getting really ticked...


----------



## oriecat (Jul 3, 2004)

Ok, here's mine!  Some of my scans are really bad... oh well....

http://moltenwords.net/wp/index.php?p=59


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 3, 2004)

what the heck. to get to this thread i have to go to "the photo gallery" and click a link in a thread in there about this thingy project...

then i look at the top and it says i'm in the general discussion board, but when i try to go straight to the general discussion board, this thread isn't there...


----------



## oriecat (Jul 3, 2004)

huh???


----------



## oriecat (Jul 3, 2004)

This thread is in the General Off Topic, and it's a Sticky so it's up at the top, 2nd down...


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 3, 2004)

oh man... i got "general camera q+a" mixed up with general off topic  :taped sh: 
*clicks around frantically* "where is it????"   

great stuff manda and oriecat, this project is fun.

the thing i like most is trying to guess the tempo of the shots... how much time passes between captures?


----------



## oriecat (Jul 3, 2004)

Guess I shouldn't have put the time on most of mine then!  Kinda kills the guessing!


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 3, 2004)

lol, i always automatically block out time stamps, i was only reading the captions. didn't even see you had the time on there


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 4, 2004)

Finally had time to get mine up and online!  :-D


www.whitesharkphoto.com/life.htm


----------



## carlita (Jul 4, 2004)

it's so fun looking at everyone's stuff.  :-D  (i just realized how dirty that sounded.  :-?)

my pictures are all done... i'm holding off on posting just cause i HATE the editing software on this computer and i can't get the color correction to work right.  i'd rather not post them until i have another program to use to fix them and that should be soon.  otherwise i'll just break down and post em lookin funky and you'll all just have to live with it.


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Good stuff guys ! :sillysmi:


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 4, 2004)

Hands up who thinks the 'Day in the Life ' theme should be an ongoing thing ? 
Every once in a while we can agree on & nominate a date and get shootin ....


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 4, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Hands up who thinks the 'Day in the Life ' theme should be an ongoing thing ?


 :cheer:


----------



## Scott WRG Editor (Jul 4, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Hands up who thinks the 'Day in the Life ' theme should be an ongoing thing ?
> Every once in a while we can agree on & nominate a date and get shootin ....



Definately, I'm sorry to have missed this one. And would love to do a future one.


----------



## Geronimo (Jul 5, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Hands up who thinks the 'Day in the Life ' theme should be an ongoing thing ?
> Every once in a while we can agree on & nominate a date and get shootin ....



Yes but weekends are much better.


----------



## manda (Jul 5, 2004)

great shots Mindy!!!!
i love these things...

is anyone else posting theirs? graig?!


----------



## ZacKrohn (Jul 5, 2004)

:cheer:  :cheer:  :cheer:


----------



## luckydog (Jul 5, 2004)

I missed it because i was at work all day  Sucks being in a job where it is illegal to take photos @ work thanks to a few stupid people. There are lots of cool toys here too.
Definitely up for more of these  "a day in the life" topics though.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 6, 2004)

Mine will be up tomorrow morning.  Im glad you all enjoy this so much!!


----------



## terri (Jul 6, 2004)

Hopefully mine will be up tomorrow, too!   Sorry so late.....always has to a slacker in the group, though, right?


----------



## Karalee (Jul 6, 2004)

Ok, so I finally got mine done. I didnt realise that the only film I had was 400, 400 or 400 speed, so theyre a little grainy. Some of them are larger than others but I had such a headache getting it all together I just couldnt be bothered with it anymore  theyve only been cropped and text added.

Kara's Day in the life

Enjoy


Kara

PS you might have to click it a few times or refresh cos that damn server sucks!


----------



## Daniel (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, finally my pictures made it to the web.

http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=916880


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 6, 2004)

Man, we have a whole bunch of Daniels here


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

OK, finaly got mine finished.  Click on the picture for a description.  Its not to arty like some of the others.  Most of the time I was in a rush to get to the next place.

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4689309&uid=1242991&members=1


----------



## terri (Jul 7, 2004)

They're fine, Graig!   You look so cute when you're pretending to be asleep.     

I got mine scanned last night before I crashed... 

I vote we be able to put up "A Day in the Life" whenever we happen to assemble one, without any time pressure of a deadline.   It's too hard for some of us slackers, especially those of us with questionable access to this site.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 7, 2004)

Graig,

Do you change your bedsheet daily ??


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

I wasnt a sleep in that pic...but I wasnt too awake either.  My alarm just went off and I grabed my camera that I just so happened to have sitting next to me.

danalec....huh?

Oh, and next time instead of picking a day...we pick a week or something.  Im trying to come up with another idea like this though.  A lot of people seemed to have enjoyed this.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4689309&uid=1242991&members=1



Is the bike single speed or is there no rear break?


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 7, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> danalec....huh?



The bed spread looks different in both the images.. first and last shot!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

Its a single speed.


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> graigdavis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, same sheets.  The lighting is just different so the sheets look a little different.


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 7, 2004)

oh ok!


----------



## manda (Jul 7, 2004)

loved them graig!
hubba hubba on the sleepin shot


----------



## Karalee (Jul 7, 2004)

Loved the pictures....mmmmm poptarts.

For some reason I found the bathroom shot quite artsy... go figure!


----------



## malachite (Jul 7, 2004)

> Its a single speed.



Yeah, a _real_ mountainbike. 2:1?


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 7, 2004)

malachite said:
			
		

> > Its a single speed.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, a _real_ mountainbike. 2:1?



Haha, actualy I ride that bike around town more.  I have it geared at 34/14.  Perfect for riding on pavement.  Put some skinny tires 

My other bikes are "real" mountainbikes


----------



## Lula (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi
Here are some photos showing how I spent my day....actually I'm a bit sad, that my day was spent in the city....
so theres no landscapes and beautifull sights to show...... The city sucks!!
I hope you enjoy
  

http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4690133&uid=2379477&members=1


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2004)

Well done Lula  !


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm not sure if I'll post the couple of ok shots that I got from the day .... 
I only got a chance to shoot two at work and some after work but the ones after work were blurry/shaky as it got dark pretty soon after 5 pm & I have no tripod and no flash at the moment.
So , cant really get a series of a day outta a couple of shots 
Next time I'll be better prepared !


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 8, 2004)

You can do it any day really.  Just when you get a chance, then post it when you can.


----------



## Lula (Jul 8, 2004)

Luminosity said:
			
		

> Well done Lula  !




 8) Thanx


----------



## Luminosity (Jul 8, 2004)

Actually Graig I WILL do that  .... get a load of shots during the day on Sunday probably...
And you're welks , @ Lula


----------



## Karalee (Jul 8, 2004)

These day in the life things are great.

Awesome shots Lula


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 8, 2004)

Nice job Lula!


----------



## Lula (Jul 9, 2004)

thanxx
i had fun doin it


----------



## oriecat (Jul 9, 2004)

Good job everyone! 

Daniel, I love the shot of running for the bus!


----------



## carlita (Jul 10, 2004)

man, i hope to do a better job with this next time.  :-?  mainly i hope to actually finish it.  if i can ward off criminals during future projects i can pull that off, i think.  ;-)

i hope i'm linking this correctly...

a day in the life of... CARLI!


enjoy and stuff.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 10, 2004)

Great job Carli!!


----------



## manda (Jul 10, 2004)

they were cool carli
sorry about the car bella!

that target is insane!!!!!!!!!! what is the point of that?!?!?!?


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 10, 2004)

Sorry about your car! What did they take?  

And you know the funny thing, I bet at no point in time there is more than 3 of those registers open.


----------



## Karalee (Jul 10, 2004)

I hate it when you get stuff stolen, sorry your car got broken into :roll: but great pics tho!


----------



## danalec99 (Jul 10, 2004)

Good pics... did you lie down on the floor at Linens N things??


----------



## carlita (Jul 10, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> Sorry about your car! What did they take?
> 
> And you know the funny thing, I bet at no point in time there is more than 3 of those registers open.



i don't wanna clutter up yet another thread with the details, but i talked about my car and everything on this thread.  (it starts a few posts down on that page.)  it was definitely not as bad as it could have been!

and i'm sure the only time they need anywhere NEAR that many lanes is during christmas time.  it hardly seems worth it for the rest of the year, eh?




			
				danalec99 said:
			
		

> Good pics... did you lie down on the floor at Linens N things??



not quite.  ;-)  i did sit though.  the camera was on the floor.


and thanks for the sympathy and compliments, guys.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Good job everyone!
> 
> Daniel, I love the shot of running for the bus!



Thanks!   My girlffriend went mad, when I took out my camera while we were running 'What the **** are you doing, are you nuts?'


----------



## westman (Jul 12, 2004)

i didnt see the show :roll:


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

Okay, finally got everything into the gallery here.   Here's hoping the link behaves.     

http://www.thephotoforum.com/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=34&page=1


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 12, 2004)

:shock: 







and the photoforum females calendar begins!


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

Oh, puh-leeze...sweaty, nasty Terri in her ripped up tee shirt hardly makes a decent calendar shot.    :roll:   

All my hard work and that's what he focuses in on!   I shoulda known...


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 12, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> sweaty, nasty Terri in her ripped up tee shirt



uh, yup!  What did you think we were looking for?   

Nice job though, you have a beautifull house!


----------



## manda (Jul 12, 2004)

wow terri, i loved seeing your shots!
they shared a lot about you adn your life.

and i have to say, dammit woman, you have a fine set of legs on ya!!!!!
hot hot hot!


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 12, 2004)

We want more legs shots!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 12, 2004)

What he says ^


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> wow terri, i loved seeing your shots!
> they shared a lot about you adn your life.
> 
> and i have to say, dammit woman, you have a fine set of legs on ya!!!!!
> hot hot hot!



Thanks, it was actually fun to do it once I got going....those are bike-legs, baby.        Although I wasn't feeling particular "hot hot hot" at that moment!!    :LOL:    But I do like my Bug to be clean.    :sillysmi:


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

OMG!!!!   Manda did it - Fifi's BACK!!!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 12, 2004)

wooooohooooo!!!!


----------



## manda (Jul 12, 2004)

How much bike riding do you do?
oh and btw, i loved the bug!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 12, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> But I do like my Bug to be clean.    :sillysmi:




I bet you do.


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 12, 2004)

Glad I wasn't the only one thinking that, graig.


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

graigdavis said:
			
		

> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HEY!!   This isn't the flirtation thread, bub....   





> How much bike riding do you do?
> oh and btw, i loved the bug!



The Bug remains one of the MOST fun purchases I've made...    Orie should know.    

I bike at least a couple times a week, as long as the temperature stays under 90 degrees.   Much hotter than that, and my tongue's hanging out worse than the O-dog's, there.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 12, 2004)

There's nothing better than the bug.  I was bugless for a couple days while it was in the shop and I just didn't feel like myself.  

Manda, you have GOT to change that avatar.  I keep reading your posts and thinking, man that's a weird thing for graig to say...  just made me realize that I judge the author by the pic first and not the name


----------



## oriecat (Jul 12, 2004)

Lucky looks almost like a skinny version of my Orie kitty!


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Lucky looks almost like a skinny version of my Orie kitty!



Lucky the cat is easily 25% of the reason I come to work each day....I love having him around.    :sillysmi:   He runs up to me each morning when I get out of the car, and rubs on me and talks at me all the way to the front door.   How can you beat a welcome like that??   :love:


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey!!   Suddenly my photo order is all awry......  I think coppermine has re-arranged the order of them according to # of views or something.... :?    to those who are thinking my day appears way out of whack,  :scratch:  please blame the coppermine photo gallery.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 12, 2004)

Yeah, I couldn't get it in order when I viewed it earlier.  I tried sorting by title and file name, but it didn't seem to work right either way.  How did you have them named?


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, I couldn't get it in order when I viewed it earlier.  I tried sorting by title and file name, but it didn't seem to work right either way.  How did you have them named?



Numerically, #1-14.   I figured it would be easier uploading that way.     

Coppermine has its own settings which override the user, apparently.   I already whined to Voods about it.    :twisted:   But it no longer makes much sense, unfortunately!


----------



## oriecat (Jul 12, 2004)

I kinda wondered if that's what it was.  I think that is just standard computer thinking.  We think 1 2 3 etc... they see 1 10 11 12 13 14 2 3...  all of the 1s first, then 2s etc... you have to include the zeroes, like 01 02 03...12 13... that way it orders them right.


----------



## manda (Jul 12, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> Manda, you have GOT to change that avatar.  I keep reading your posts and thinking, man that's a weird thing for graig to say...  just made me realize that I judge the author by the pic first and not the name



bwahahah
no way, its too much fun.
im gonna run around the forum smooching all the boys in his honour.


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> I kinda wondered if that's what it was.  I think that is just standard computer thinking.  We think 1 2 3 etc... they see 1 10 11 12 13 14 2 3...  all of the 1s first, then 2s etc... you have to include the zeroes, like 01 02 03...12 13... that way it orders them right.



Well, it seemed to load them correctly and stay that way for some time, so I never looked back till recently, and found it all hosed.   Initially, I tried to link back over to a snapfish album where I had them loaded, but that was unsuccessful.   Too bad snapfish is no longer an option.   I find their album setups, ability to change image order, etc, so much easier to navigate than coppermine.    :deep sigh:


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol.  I keep reading posts and looking at that picture and thinking "i dont remember saying that"


----------



## Sharkbait (Jul 13, 2004)

manda said:
			
		

> oriecat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't care whose honour it's in if the mandalicious is handing out smooches!   :thumbsup:


----------



## manda (Jul 13, 2004)

I can't stand it any longer.
Fifi has cracked me. I only lasted a day!


----------



## graigdavis (Jul 13, 2004)

awww...it was fun while it lasted.


----------



## oriecat (Jul 13, 2004)

Maybe for you... sicko....


----------



## anua (Jul 25, 2004)

i know im late....(im always late with everything, he he)
i've just came back from vacation -> this is not the usual day - but...the day...
i was the painting teacher at the summer courses for young people for a couple of weeks - and this is one of the 'days'...here it is...

anj



http://www.picturetrail.com/gallery/view?p=999&gid=4719385&uid=2392957


----------



## Lula (Jul 26, 2004)

Anj
Great shots....Lovely work u have there  8)  
Loved ur little friends


----------



## StvShoop (Jul 26, 2004)

very beautiful stuff

although i thought that was a real baby in the dog photo  :shock:


----------



## Karalee (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome awesome stuff. I love the way you look at stuff.


----------



## anua (Jul 27, 2004)

thanxx!!



> although i thought that was a real baby in the dog photo


----------

